# our health in the old age.after wook.



## possible (Sep 14, 2013)

mostly at shop(working site)we use grinding machines for sandpapering the wook to look good but i was thinking there must be a health organazation for wookworker.we may use mask and other but still inheal the dust.yea,working good all day long may be good but mostly the time to enjoy what we suffered for is the time we run and roam for medication in our old age.what can we do about this?


----------

